# Cream?



## Windows on Wash

Bah!!!


That powdered crap is just that...crap. Just use half and half or have some heavy cream. Fat never killed anyone...but that made up crap sure has.


----------



## ktownskier

Plus, the powdered crap makes a great aerosol bomb!! Look for the YouTube mythbusters episode of it. It is friggen Amazing. 
@Startingover, you can also put some non-dairy creamer out in addition to the half and 1/2. It would be a nice gesture.


----------



## Bud9051

Cream or H&H. The only thing good about the powered stuff is when everything else is gone. I just can't take it black.

Bud


----------



## chandler48

4 criteria for coffee.....black, hot, fresh and strong. Occasionally I like it tempered with Southern Butter Pecan creamer, or Irish Cream.


Just don't do like one of our management employees did once at Delta. He authorized the use of non dairy creamer only, on a flight chartered by the Dairymen's Association. It wasn't a happy ending.


----------



## stick\shift

I never took to coffee but my dad is retired Army so he still lives on the stuff. I remember one couple being over for dinner and my mom getting out this little pitcher because the guy took milk in his coffee. My mother - who was normal very polite and compliant with social norms - commented when I asked that it was rude to take coffee any way other than black because of the extra work the host/hostess had to then incur.

Times have sure changed with regard to how coffee is consumed....


----------



## mark sr

I don't like cream in my coffee! I always drink mine black. My wife likes cream in her coffee and almost always uses the powdered cream and apparently she likes it - who am I to rock the boat.


----------



## chandler48

The closest I ever saw my best friend's mother nearly dying was when she scoured her husbands percolator. He was WWII Navy. She thought the black stuff inside was despicable.


----------



## mark sr

My wife used to take care of a 100 yr old woman. She had a 75 yr old son that lived with her. He never washed his coffee mug ..... but my wife did and she never heard the end of it!


----------



## Two Knots

I never heard of powered cream? You don’t mean like Creamora, do you?

I like coffee hot and strong with milk. I also love cappuccino - we have a 
milk frother that works great, fast and easy.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> I never heard of powered cream? You don’t mean like Creamora, do you?


There is a powdered cream also. Never tried it, I'm in the straight black club.


----------



## Two Knots

Ah...never knew there was such a thing. :smile:


----------



## mark sr

To clarify, my wife uses a coffee creamer [powder] She says there is a difference, I don't know and don't care as long as it isn't in my coffee.


----------



## wooleybooger

mark sr said:


> To clarify, my wife uses a coffee creamer [powder] She says there is a difference, I don't know and don't care as long as it isn't in my coffee.


While I prefer black occasionally I get a craving for something different. Then it might be heavy cream and/or honey.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Ah...never knew there was such a thing. :smile:


I've seen powdered coconut cream, powdered coconut milk, powdered peanut butter, powdered butter, powdered honey. Of course the various powdered whole and skim milks.

I know folks that keep some of these items in there long term storage supplies.


----------



## stick\shift

> I like coffee hot and strong with milk


Doesn't the milk render it no longer strong?


----------



## Two Knots

stick\shift said:


> Doesn't the milk render it no longer strong?


Yes, that’s why we make it strong! I like it when I add a heaping spoon
of black coffee grinds to the regular coffee. Cappuccino is cold foamy
milk, spooned on top of the coffee you sip the hot strong coffee through
the foamy milk. We got hooked on it in Italy, that and spinach sandwiches.


----------



## Colbyt

Startingover said:


> For occasional office business meeting we’re serving coffee. I’ve seen powdered cream. Is that acceptable or Half and Half. Or what are those other creamers at the store?
> 
> I drink coffee black unless there’s leftover cream from cooking.
> 
> Thanks





For an office I would probably buy the shelf stable half and half in the individual portions. It's at Amazon and may be in your local grocery in smaller quantities.


----------



## Startingover

Bought individual non-dairy creamer pods. 

Didn’t want to sound that dumb so didn’t ask how to measure coffee for regular coffee. Since I’m not suppose to have caffeine I drink weak coffee. 

My dear polite dad never said anything bad about anyone. But once as we left my cousins he said, “I like her but her coffee’s weak”

Sooo I bought Maxwell ‘pods’ No measuring. 

As for sugar I had a bunch of packets labeled ‘Cracker Barrel‘ another employee brought in and don’t want people to think we steal sugar so I found I could buy packets. (My MIL emptied restaurant packets into her purse)

At 16 I wanted to act older an stop ordering cokes. I made 3 cups coffee. Black, cream and sugar in last one. Black coffee was only one I could tolerate.

Theres a gas station nearby if anyone wants to walk over and get anything else.

Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## Nik333

Windows on Wash said:


> Bah!!!
> 
> That powdered crap is just that...crap. Just use half and half or have some heavy cream. Fat never killed anyone...but that made up crap sure has.


Fat never killed anyone?
When we would stand in front of the TV as kids, unknowingly blocking views, my dad would say "was your father a window maker?":biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333

I'm on a lot of Benadryl for an allergic reaction.:vs_whistle: May not make sense.


----------



## BigJim

I make mine a little weird, I have a fruit juice funnel with a really fine strainer in it. I put one really heaping tea spoon full of French Roast coffee grounds in the funnel, then a cup of boiling water in the funnel. 

I let that drip through, then push all the grounds to the bottom of the funnel and pour the coffee back through the funnel again. It drips slowly that way, so I let it drip for 3 minutes then tap the side of the funnel to make it drip faster. It makes a really good cup of black coffee.

I have cut down on my coffee, I may only drink 4 or 5 cups a day now.

EDIT** I forgot about cream. Before I went in the Navy, I drank my coffee half coffee and half milk and a looooot of sugar. When I got on the ship all we could get for milk was Pet milk. The coffee was so hot it clabbered the Pet milk so I stopped using milk in my coffee, but still used a lot of sugar. For some reason I used less and less sugar over time and just drank it black as I do today.


----------



## mark sr

> For some reason I used less and less sugar over time and just drank it black as I do today.



When I first started drinking coffee I tried cream and sugar [yuk] tried one without the other and found I liked a little sugar [half spoon] Over the years I guess I got lazy and quit putting a small amount of sugar in my coffee. I've been drinking coffee black for 45 yrs or so and doubt I'd care for it any other way.


----------



## Dave Sal

As a life long coffee addict, it's interesting to read about others coffee preferences. I've been reading about "bullet proof coffee" and was wondering if anyone has tried it. Sounds kind of strange to add butter to coffee. 

https://www.bulletproof.com/recipes/bulletproof-diet-recipes/bulletproof-coffee-recipe/


----------



## BigJim

Dave Sal said:


> As a life long coffee addict, it's interesting to read about others coffee preferences. I've been reading about "bullet proof coffee" and was wondering if anyone has tried it. Sounds kind of strange to add butter to coffee.
> 
> https://www.bulletproof.com/recipes/bulletproof-diet-recipes/bulletproof-coffee-recipe/


Our daughter drinks her coffee with butter in it, I just never tried it. I also have one of the French press coffee makers, it is just too much trouble to me.

The best coffee maker I can remember was the glass bottom and a glass ball like upper with a tube that runs down into the bottom one. Together they look somewhat like an figure 8 or a snowman with no head. that was a great coffee maker. 

There is a coffee company not far from us. Our daughter bought is a pound of their fresh ground coffee, that was the absolute best coffee I have ever had. The down side is it was $15 a pound 5 years ago.


----------



## Nik333

​


BigJim said:


> I make mine a little weird, I have a fruit juice funnel with a really fine strainer in it. I put one really heaping tea spoon full of French Roast coffee grounds in the funnel, then a cup of boiling water in the funnel.
> 
> I let that drip through, then push all the grounds to the bottom of the funnel and pour the coffee back through the funnel again. It drips slowly that way, so I let it drip for 3 minutes then tap the side of the funnel to make it drip faster. It makes a really good cup of black coffee.
> 
> I have cut down on my coffee, I may only drink 4 or 5 cups a day now.
> 
> EDIT** I forgot about cream. Before I went in the Navy, I drank my coffee half coffee and half milk and a looooot of sugar. When I got on the ship all we could get for milk was Pet milk. The coffee was so hot it clabbered the Pet milk so I stopped using milk in my coffee, but still used a lot of sugar. For some reason I used less and less sugar over time and just drank it black as I do today.


It sounds kind of like an espresso. Have you ever had an espresso machine? It's fun to make the perfect milk foam. I was a Barista for a few months.

It didn't pay well & people would complain & they didn't even have chest pain. :wink2:


----------



## Nik333

Dave Sal said:


> As a life long coffee addict, it's interesting to read about others coffee preferences. I've been reading about "bullet proof coffee" and was wondering if anyone has tried it. Sounds kind of strange to add butter to coffee.
> 
> https://www.bulletproof.com/recipes/bulletproof-diet-recipes/bulletproof-coffee-recipe/


I like butter in coffee but it's fattening & has cholesterol.

I drank black coffee for 12 hr shifts for years but at one point it felt too acid. Since then I've added milk and sugar. Bad, bad, bad.:smile:

I've put butter in when out of milk or used peanut butter. It just makes it less acid, but I wouldn't say it's healthy. I might as well add a little coffee to my buttercream icing & drink it.

I just read about the bulletproof coffee. It just seems odd to add a healthier fat & a saturated fat? There's no protein, either. But the MCT oil added to coffee might be worth a try?

We have such weird fads.

I once ate an ice cream cone before I had my blood drawn. You could see the fat roil into the glass tube with the blood. Fascinating.


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> I like butter in coffee but it's fattening & has cholesterol.
> 
> I drank black coffee for 12 hr shifts for years but at one point it felt too acid. Since then I've added milk and sugar. Bad, bad, bad.:smile:
> 
> I've put butter in when out of milk or used peanut butter. It just makes it less acid, but I wouldn't say it's healthy. I might as well add a little coffee to my buttercream icing & drink it.
> 
> I just read about the bulletproof coffee. It just seems odd to add a healthier fat & a saturated fat? There's no protein, either. But the MCT oil added to coffee might be worth a try?
> 
> We have such weird fads.
> 
> I once ate an ice cream cone before I had my blood drawn. You could see the fat roil into the glass tube with the blood. Fascinating.


I never have tried espresso, I might give it a try. That about the ice cream and having your blood drawn, that IS fascinating, wow.

I have posted about drinking Cajun coffee at my sister's house in LA one time before. That stuff will stand the hair up on your toes. :whistling2:
Once you get use to it, it is really good, makes me kinda jumpy though.


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> I never have tried espresso, I might give it a try. That about the ice cream and having your blood drawn, that IS fascinating, wow.
> 
> .


It was white.:wink2:

There's a Dutch Bros coffee in town. People are so nuts about getting their coffee, they will sit in their pickup across 2 lanes of highway traffic.


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> I once ate an ice cream cone before I had my blood drawn. You could see the fat roil into the glass tube with the blood. Fascinating.


I think you are putting the shuck on me right? LOL Man am I doofus, you got me on that one. I am so embarrassed. :blush:


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> I think you are putting the shuck on me right? LOL Man am I doofus, you got me on that one. I am so embarrassed. 😊


What's the shuck? A prank? No, I meant every word.


----------



## Nik333

@BigJim , I didn't see your comment because I was sick. Sorry.

This example is extreme. Mine was like a thick white ribbon roiling into the blood. I like that word roiling.









Why This Man's Blood Turned 'Milky' Colored


The man's blood fat levels were off the charts.




www.livescience.com





I don't have his conditions. I have too much insulin, if anything. It was the ice cream cone.
A blood draw with dark blood or brown blood is also of concern.


----------



## wooleybooger

I keep powdered whole milk and powdered cream. The way I make it up is start with the instructions and go from there. By taste it seems thin, add another tbl. spoon powder, too thick, doubtful, cut down on the powder. We use the powdered stuff because it's cheaper than throwing out a gallon of milk every week that we may have used only 3 or 4 cups from. You got to play with the stuff to get it too your taste. I take coffee hot and black.


----------



## ktownskier

I used to use real cream or 1/2&1/2 before all the fat scare and worries about cholesterol. Then I switched to creamer in my coffee, but not that flavored stuff. Just plain creamer. But lately, I have switched back to half and half as it fits into the modified keto lifestyle we are trying to do. 

I always make my coffee strong. I figure people can always add water if it is too strong for them. Adding grounds is a bit to chewy for some. 

Yes, I do drink espresso. My favorite espresso drink is a 4 shot macchiato. Not that Starbucks crap, but a real Macchiato which is coffee marked with foam. 

I also add sugar to my coffee. But, raw sugar as it has more flavor. 

Living by myself for awhile, I got into Keurig quite a bit. And I loved the variety. so I used them and have for the last 12-15 years. I also have a couple of french press style, aeropress, a couple of other types of makers. 

As I like to always say, Coffee is Good, Coffee is Wise. Be one with the Bean!!


----------



## Old Thomas

The little single serve cups of nondairy artificially flavored cream like additive at the gas station. And the little pink packets of artificial sweetener. Just like mom made when she worked at the chemical plant.


----------



## Nik333

Interpreting. . .Facetious humor. 😊


----------



## snic

My mother used to make whipped cream to go with desserts. Real whipped cream from scratch, with just a little sugar and a good spoonful of vanilla. Otherwise known as "heaven on earth." She also made strong black coffee to go with those desserts. Until I was a teenager, I never had much interest in the coffee - smelled great, tasted awful. Until I had the sudden whim to dunk a dollop of whipped cream into a cup of coffee. The rest is history. 

I rarely put whipped cream on coffee anymore, but that was my gateway drug. Now I drink it strong and black.


----------

